# Rom 3:23 - "are deprived" or "fall short"



## jfschultz (Feb 26, 2007)

In preparing to teach a class on WCF chapter 6, I was looking at the comments in the 1599 Geneva Bible. While doing this, I noticed a significant difference in the translation of Rom 3:23 from the KJV and following translations:

ESV: "for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God,"

GB: "For there is no difference: for all haue sinned, and are depriued of the glorie of God,"

How does this square with the Greek? It looks like the KJV gives man more credit than he deserves. (Especially as it is used in the "Four Spiritual Laws.")


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sure you've heard that used to support the illustration of the arrow shot towards the target but missing the mark. I heard that yesterday, and just cringed.....

Anyway, in Greek: 



> hustereo
> 
> 1) behind
> 
> ...





from blueletterbible.com which is a great resource, BTW. 


As for the KJV giving man too much credit, it can only do so if the speaker/preacher/teacher takes 3:23 at face value as translated while totally ignoring the preceding 14 verses. 

When 3:23 is considered in light of 3:9-18, it becomes much clearer what 'fall short' truly means. 


Thanks for the quote from the GB. I've got to get me one of those.


----------

